# Is anyone interested in aquarium background group buy?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy 3 rolls of the heavy plastic background for aquariums. One side is blue, the other is black. (See picture below.)

One is 12 inches high, one is 20 inches high, and one is 24 inches high. They are 30 foot rolls that can be cut to any length. Is anyone interested in buying some, to help cover my postage costs? I am thinking of $1, $1.50, and $2 per linear foot. I need to gauge interest before having it shipped.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe put the inquiry on the group buy section? Might help to strike more interest~
Well, at least it's quite temping for me~ lol


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l would be interested in 6' of the 24".


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought it. ($47 postage!!!) I will post an ad when it arrives.

Discusdude: I will PM you when it arrives, to see if you still want some.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

PM me when it arrives. 20" size.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would be interested in 8' of the 24". PM me if you have any left!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will post an ad in the classified section when the background arrives. Ill send you a PM too AWW. 

Mods: Move or close this thread if you think it should be in classified.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It has arrived. Please see my ad in the classified section.


----------

